# Recovering from a broken heart



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

My bf and I had been together 3 years and adopted Remington together April 2012. 

We broke up early November. I kept Remy because she has always been MINE. When I say mine, I paid for her at the shelter, and have paid for most of her training/vet/dog needs. 

I was feeling really sad and had cried myself to sleep one night. Remy somehow pushed her kennel lock over and woke me up with kisses and made me realize how special it is to have a dog, and how they seriously understand when their "'master" is upset. 


I just wanted to share with y'all how amazing it is to have her by my side, and the picture I snapped after waking up  









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

What a sensitive loving dog is your Remington! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

when i am sick i my dogs check to see if i am too weak to fight back, i think they see me as a food provider *or* potential food source.

hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a sweet dog. Hope you feel better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank y'all
@x11 ---- I HOPE your dog doesn't see you as a food source! 

GSD's are seriously the sweetest dogs I've come across. 


I've had so many people judge her by her color/breed. It really sucks, because she is the sweetest thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In my 20 s I broke up with my bf and kept the dog. One of my colleagues complemented me, "You got the best deal!" It is harder to break up with a dog (IMHO).
Hope you will recover soon.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank y'all. 

Oh definitely, it's harder to break up w a dog. I definitely would have fought for her if it came down to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

They always seem to know if we feel sad or upset - and there's nothing like a cold nose and wet sloppy kisses to make you laugh even if you're feeling miserable


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Breakups are tough, but often for the best. I'm glad you have Remy to help you through this difficult time. He is gorgeous. Love his ears.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh these special creatures are healers indeed. They are so intuned with us.

Beautiful girl


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

My ex husband said me or the dog. I still have the dog. Best decision I ever made. 

Your heart will heal, and Remy will be there with you thru it all!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

No wonder they call them therapy dogs  the best therapy... I don't know how many times a day my dog makes me smile. She makes me a better person, she teaches me to forgive and forget,loyalty,patience and simply to live in the moment and enjoy the little things.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry it's still painful for you. I'm glad that Remy's there to help you heal. 

I love that our dogs will love us unconditionally and stick with us no matter what, more so than most people.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

She's a beautiful girl. I'm sure she'll help you heal.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Midnight (Oct 27, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> My ex husband said me or the dog. I still have the dog. Best decision I ever made.
> 
> Your heart will heal, and Remy will be there with you thru it all!


LOL!!! (At the first part)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

They really are the best therapy dogs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like Remy is the best therapy you can have. Sorry your going through this. Take cae. Im sure Remy will help you alot.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i just went through this too...after 6 years in a relationship. fortunately my heart broke a long time before i actually left, so now i don't feel sad...but i too, told him that i was taking the dog. i did feel bad taking the dog away, but in reality...i was the one that cared for him 99.9% of the time. what has helped me during my transition is taking him for long walks in the park and having him with me when i run errands and what not. the dog is a good distraction...and they love you no matter what! in fact, i think his life is even better than it used to be. i'm glad you have your remy to keep you company...take it one day at a time...and if you need hugs you know you can always get them from your furry little beast.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry about the breakup it always sucks. You stick with Remy and the love you two have will make alllllll the difference.


----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank y'all again! She really helps keeping my mind clear of it with her constant energy and playful personality!


----------

